# help!



## InfoG (23. Januar 2002)

Tagchen,

ich habe im Moment ein riesiges Problem und Ihr seid die letzte Hilfe, denk ich mal, denn ich finde keine tutorials im net! Also nun zu meinem Porblem:

Ich habe einen Linux server ! (Arktur) ...
11 PCs (Win98) 
1 Webserver (Win2k)

Der Linux server, ist für dhcp ausgerichtet und soll nur das netzwerk verwalten inklusive internetverbindung! 
Die anderen 11 benutzen diese verbindung...
doch nun kommt ein webserver hinzu, der diese auch verwendet, aber er soll eine internet seite ins netz bringen!! Doch wenn ich in dem explorer des 2k rechners localhost eingebe, erscheint die Seite, des apaches vom linux server, das soll nicht!!!! Denn das ist ja falsch... er soll sich von dem webserver angesprochen fühlen und nicht von dem linux server! Kann mir irgendjemand helfen ?
Ist wirklich sehr wichtig... Ich denke das man auf dem linux server etwas umstellen muss, das der alles weiterleitet, was mit der homepage zutun hat..also zum webserver weiterleitet...! oder ?
Vielen dank


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

puhh, schwer verständliche Sprache - musste glatt 3x lesen. 

Also, wenn du auf dem Win2000-Rechner im Explorer "localhost" eingibst und der MS IIS läuft, wird immer die Seite des IIS aufgerufen, es sei denn, du leitest "localhost" auf euren Linux-Server weiter. Unter Win98 gab's in C:\Windows eine Datei namens "Hosts.sam", in der man solche Geschichten einstellen konnte.

Oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden, d.h., dass, wenn du beim Linux-Server "localhost" eingibst, die Anfrage auf den Win2000-Rechner weitergeleitet werden soll?


----------



## InfoG (23. Januar 2002)

jup...also 

internetverbindung -> linux server

netzwerk server (dhcp usw) -> linux server

webserver -> 2k server

so...nun, wenn ich auf die seite zugreifen will, müsste doch der linux server auf den webserver springen und weiterleiten oder nicht ?  grummel.... 

denk ich mir mal so... nur wie ?!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

dazu musst du den Port 80 des Linux-Servers auf den Win2000-Rechner routen. Mit Linux kenne ich mich (im Moment) noch kein Stück aus, allerdings bin ich gerade am Installieren von Suse 7.3 Prof.
Je nachdem wie weit ich komme, kann ich dir evtl. heute Abend / Morgen oder so helfen.


----------



## linuxchristoph (24. Januar 2002)

... hmm brauchst Du auf dem linuxserver den das http Protocol?
Wenn nicht, kill doch mal den Prozess und probier´s noch mal.
Oder wenn Dein Server als localmaster läuft (Samba) setzt doch den OS level herab:

Standard: os level = 20 -> normal
          os level = 0  -> nmbd verliert gegen windows-server
               ... = 65 -> nmbd von Samba gewinnt gegen jeden windows-server

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein paar Tips geben?!

Grüße, linuxchristoph


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo linuxchristoph,

kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich den DNS unter Linux einrichte und anschließend eine "brauchbare" Samba-Konfiguration erziele ???

Würde mich sehr freuen,


----------

